# Starfish flower



## TimV (May 31, 2010)

Here's something strange for your Memorial Day. _Stapelia cedrimontana_, from an African desert. Hard to grow! And it bloomed unexpectedly for me today, so I thought I'd share. Imitates the wounds on an animal to attract flies for pollinating. You can see the waxy texture makes sure scarce water doesn't evaporate.


----------



## Nate (May 31, 2010)

I have to ask... Do you have your own greenhouse for all of your plants, or are they all grown outside, or are you constantly pulling our collective legs and just taking pics from the local botanical gardens? What's your setup?


----------



## TimV (May 31, 2010)

I have a 400 foot greenhouse that I custom built. It's really efficient, but kind of jury rigged looking. I trade exotic seeds from all over the world with other nerds, so what I post are indeed mine 

It's a natural love for plants and my way of sticking it to evolutionists, since none of the weird stuff I grow can be explained by anything other than creation. Sorry, Waltke, but in any biological subject where practical ability counts more than mindless snobbish theory, I'll kick your butt while laughing at you.


----------



## Berean (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, Tim. I always enjoy your photos.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 31, 2010)

We don't call him the "Puritanboard Botanist" for nothing.


----------



## Mindaboo (May 31, 2010)

That is cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 31, 2010)

Hey, Tim. For some reason I can't see your picture, and I want to do so very badly.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 1, 2010)

TimV said:


> I have a 400 foot greenhouse that I custom built. It's really efficient, but kind of jury rigged looking. I trade exotic seeds from all over the world with other nerds, so what I post are indeed mine
> 
> It's a natural love for plants and my way of sticking it to evolutionists, since none of the weird stuff I grow can be explained by anything other than creation. Sorry, Waltke, but in any biological subject where practical ability counts more than mindless snobbish theory, I'll kick your butt while laughing at you.



I don't think I've even heard of a starfish flower before. That's amazing!


----------

